# Steroids & piranha???????????



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

Having a discussion @ work today one of my mechanics chimed in and stated he knows a guy who actully injects the food he feeds his Caribe with steroids. He goes on to say they are super huge and extreamly aggressive. Has anyone heard of such a thing and is this possible??? Supposly he is going to provide me with some photos @ the end of the week will see............


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to see this


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually have heard of this too. I would have to say there has to be some negative side effects of the steriods too. I mean it can mess up humans I am sure it can mess up fish likewise. I wouldnt do it but I heard it makes piranhas huge fast.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

not worth it if you plan on keepign the fish along time,,, trout farms do it all the time but the fish are dead after a year or so


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

@cueball: Now are those steroids, or are they hormones?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

most likely hormones, but arnt they almost he same thing


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

trout farms use Creatine.

No steriods, or hormones


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Canso said:


> trout farms use Creatine.
> 
> No steriods, or hormones


Remember guys creatine is naturally found in fish though. Tuna is very high in it.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats the big deal with Creatine?


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

ol78hunter said:


> I actually have heard of this too. I would have to say there has to be some negative side effects of the steriods too. I mean it can mess up humans I am sure it can mess up fish likewise. I wouldnt do it but I heard it makes piranhas huge fast.


iono but i'm loving ur avatar..now those are some steriods..LOL

btw injecting his fishes..now that i gotta see...also..


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

ballistic said:


> I actually have heard of this too. I would have to say there has to be some negative side effects of the steriods too. I mean it can mess up humans I am sure it can mess up fish likewise. I wouldnt do it but I heard it makes piranhas huge fast.


iono but i'm loving ur avatar..now those are some steriods..LOL

btw injecting his fishes..now that i gotta see...also..
[/quote]

NO HE INJECTS THE FOOD NOT THE FISH. AGAIN TODAY SAME TECH. RUNNIN OFF @ THE MOUTH ABOUT THIS JUST WANNA KNOW IF THERES ANY TRUTH TO IT..........


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know why it would have the same effect on them as it would on humans...I'd like to see some science that would show that they have the same effect on each before I succumbed to this story (or some actual proof, not just the tech. running off at the mouth...but it sounds like you're in agreement with me on that one...)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It's definitley an intersting topic. Iv'e often wondered what would happen. I think for sure there would be negative effects to the fish because its bad for people. People take it to get big quick but there is a price you pay for that..things take time and hard work and there are no shortcuts. But i'd definitley like to see pics of these fish in question.



Puddjuice said:


> trout farms use Creatine.
> 
> No steriods, or hormones


Remember guys creatine is naturally found in fish though. Tuna is very high in it.
[/quote]

Source? I'm not being an ass by any means haha...I'm just curious as to how you know this


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

here is a link about creatine and trout.
click here

the biggest advancement in trout farming are triploid fish, they are modified to be a sterile fish. 
The end result is a fish that puts all of its energy into meat production.

maybe someone can try this with Piranha eggs and create huge mutant freak fish.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> trout farms use Creatine.
> 
> No steriods, or hormones


Remember guys creatine is naturally found in fish though. Tuna is very high in it.
[/quote]

Source? I'm not being an ass by any means haha...I'm just curious as to how you know this








[/quote]

I used to be one of those fitness freak work out every day, guys. You find creatine in most meats and fish. More or less in like Tuna and Cod, there are a few more I don't remember what though. You can search it and find sources for it. It is a natural makeup in your body, found in the muscles but in no where near the same amounts you find in the supplements you buy on the self.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Canso said:


> here is a link about creatine and trout.
> click here
> 
> the biggest advancement in trout farming are triploid fish, they are modified to be a sterile fish.
> ...


Thanks for the article! It was short and sweet and pretty informative.

I found this to be particularly interesting:


> Hayward added that each trout's genetic makeup could affect individual responses to creatine. "I've seen that (variation) from people in the gym. Not everyone responds the same."


I suppose it's true. Creatine with people has different effects and not everyone will react the same way to it.
It would be cool to see if this supplement would work on a piranha if it was given in small controlled amounts. Obviously were all hobbysits here and we aren't marine and freshwater scientists so I don't think any of us are qualified to conduct a formal experiment.

But it's definitley and interesting idea. The thing is finding someone who actually wants to try it!
I know I wouldn't want to risk my fish since they are expensive right now at the size they are at, and I don't want to risk any compications or deaths. But I bet some curious person out there wants to try or even has tried...they just dont want to post it on P-fury because they know what will happen


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I just got my sports illustrated this week and there is an article on HGH (human growth hormones). There is a study injecting mice with HGH and the mice are jacked. The are also those Belgium Blue bulls that are just huge too, I don't know if they are from selective breeding or HGH tho.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

If people are curious if this does have any effect on the growth and personality of your Piranha, and is affraid to try it on their prized Piranhas.. Why don't someone try it on a lower grade, less costly fish and see how it goes? Even feeders might be a subject to experiment.

Someone could buy 2 of the same fish, put both in a seperate tank, add a certain doseage of creatine into one tanks water, and leave the other one just plain tap water. Give it the same filtration, temperature and feeding on regular basis and see how it progress say within a few weeks or months.

I'd like to see pictures also.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't think supplements are the answer.

We need to make a Triploid Red belly Piranha

he or she would grow twice as fast.


----------

